# Q7 without third row- Storage??



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone without a third row seat can confirm if there is a storage area accessible or not?


----------



## Not Steve (Dec 28, 2005)

What do you mean? The space where the third row seats can be offers storage space when the third row seat is not fitted...


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

So there is a way to access the area under the floor where the seat would be? I did not know if they just put in a false floor with no way to access it.


----------



## Not Steve (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh, that area - in four and five seat models it's home to a full size spare wheel (for 18 inch wheels anyway, not sure about the 20's) and a few other bits and pieces.
Apologies for the poor quality, it took the photos with my telephone...


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

So- if you have the third row seat you don't get a spare tire? I was not aware of that. Seems like it should be a no cost option since you lose something to get the seat... Thanks for the reply!


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (chickdr)*

If you have the 3rd row, you get the same inflatable spare (and air compressor) that's found in the Touareg.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (mml7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mml7* »_If you have the 3rd row, you get the same inflatable spare (and air compressor) that's found in the Touareg.

If that is the case- where is it? The same location(rear compartment under a trapdoor) just like the Touareg? Seems strange they would do it like that. Easier to make all of them have the inflatable spare in the rear compartment and either have a 3rd row seat or a large storage area...


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_
If that is the case- where is it? The same location(rear compartment under a trapdoor) just like the Touareg? Seems strange they would do it like that. Easier to make all of them have the inflatable spare in the rear compartment and either have a 3rd row seat or a large storage area...

It's in the exact same location as the Touareg though it's sits lower in the compartment. There's a ~3" deep plastic tub/bin under the cargo floor for wet/dirty stuff. The parts tool kit in the Q7 even sports a Touareg part number. I'll take a pic if you're interested.
NB: the Q7 pics above aren't US Spec. We don't get the cargo management system


_Modified by mml7 at 9:33 AM 2/18/2007_


----------



## Not Steve (Dec 28, 2005)

You're right, it's an Australian spec Q7 - the cargo management system is an option. Is it completely unavailable over there?
I'm not entirely sure why we got it with ours, most of the bits and pieces are sitting in a cupboard


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (mml7)*

Thanks for the offer, but I can picture what you are saying- just don't understand why Audi would have two different spare tire systems.
Not Steve- I do do not think we can even get the management system over here.
Our Q7 is due in mid April- we are getting excited!


----------



## TRegKnowItAll (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: Q7 without third row- Storage?? (chickdr)*

7 seater has one storage been under the floor.
5 Seater has two separate storage bins under the floor. 
I found it ideal for "hiding" Xmas presents on the way to Grandmas house over the holidays.


----------

